# Tardis and IPA



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Has anyone got a litre of each to spare? I would of course come and collect and pay some beer tokens.

I have a requirement for both of the above but not quite sure I actually NEED 5L of Tardis to justify buying it. Thought someone might be able to assist.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave:

Miller please....don't be shy

:thumb:


----------



## orafus (Dec 17, 2010)

You can buy it in much smaller quantities than that on ebay. I wont provide a direct link as I think that might contravene the forum rules. But I got 500ml which has proved more than enough for my immediate needs (I need to be more obsessive  !)

cheers

Chris.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

orafus said:


> You can buy it in much smaller quantities than that on ebay. I wont provide a direct link as I think that might contravene the forum rules. But I got 500ml which has proved more than enough for my immediate needs (I need to be more obsessive  !)
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris.


Some of the ebay sellers are doing so illegally and putting people's health at risk. Please do not buy from them, unless they can prove they are not breaking the law...

There are very strict rules in the UK for transporting hazardous material, which both Tardis and IPA fall under...

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

If you dont get any joy here spoony I would be up for halfing in for some tardis, though this is probs not the quick fix your looking for, an option if you get stuck though :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :wave::wave::wave:
> 
> Miller please....don't be shy
> 
> :thumb:


I'll PM you very soon in regards to it.

Also, I don't trust the ebay sellers to be shipping it correctly.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

mick said:


> If you dont get any joy here spoony I would be up for halfing in for some tardis, though this is probs not the quick fix your looking for, an option if you get stuck though :thumb:


Could do if you like Mick. Stil lneed to sort that PTG with you


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Could do if you like Mick. Stil lneed to sort that PTG with you


Just bear it in mind for future, no use in having 5ls of stuffthat you hardly go through. If cuey can sort you this time just hang off till your running low.

Aye gimme a pm about the ptg buddy, sittin here anyway :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive got 5l of Tardis unopenend, if your struggling.

Steve


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cheers guys.

MKV I spotted you passing Arnold Clark in Dumbarton at about 3.30 on Saturday. Van looked good.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

No probs buddy! 

:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I need some too. Anyone got a contact number for a rep on the soo'side?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dougie Borland on 07727 410 805.

:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> MKV I spotted you passing Arnold Clark in Dumbarton at about 3.30 on Saturday. Van looked good.


Cheers Spoony...To be honest, it hasnt been touched sine the DW meet at Daves.....I was on my way up to Duck Bay to meet Grizzle and go to the Scottish Vanners meet. At 5pm you would have seen the Caddy convoy on its way home....:wave:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

spoony, iam just over the hill in Helensburgh, i think ive got a litre of ipa if you want i could decant 1/2 litre into a container for you.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

kev999 said:


> spoony, iam just over the hill in Helensburgh, i think ive got a litre of ipa if you want i could decant 1/2 litre into a container for you.


Cheers for the offers guys. I'm still awaiting a new car before I need it!


----------



## Black_Focus_ST (Feb 28, 2011)

mkv said:


> Ive got 5l of Tardis unopenend, if your struggling.
> 
> Steve


Steve, I am looking for some of this - if you want to sell some. How much would you want for a litre of it?

I am in Paisley so we could meet and exchange Tardis for some hard earned?

Or some beer tokens?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Has anyone got a litre of each to spare? I would of course come and collect and pay some beer tokens.
> 
> I have a requirement for both of the above but not quite sure I actually NEED 5L of Tardis to justify buying it. Thought someone might be able to assist.


can sort the IPA no prob,pm me if you still need it


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Black_Focus_ST said:


> Steve, I am looking for some of this - if you want to sell some. How much would you want for a litre of it?
> 
> I am in Paisley so we could meet and exchange Tardis for some hard earned?
> 
> Or some beer tokens?


To be honest mate, Im really looking to sell the whole 5L. I would do you a god deal...:thumb:


----------



## Black_Focus_ST (Feb 28, 2011)

mkv - just PM'd you if you want to do a deal.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Aw hey, that's my line about Paisley! 



:lol:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Has anyone got a litre of each to spare? I would of course come and collect and pay some beer tokens.
> 
> I have a requirement for both of the above but not quite sure I actually NEED 5L of Tardis to justify buying it. Thought someone might be able to assist.


Hi Spoony, I am over in Paisley aka Tisumpton and would be happy to give you some Tardis... Let me know if you still need it, I can drop it off, meet you or you are welcome to stop by...

OP


----------



## Black_Focus_ST (Feb 28, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Aw hey, that's my line about Paisley!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Sorry WGM - i was inspired by yours!!


----------



## Black_Focus_ST (Feb 28, 2011)

Steve, nice to meet you in the flesh - dodgey dealings in a car park in Paisley..:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

It'll no be the first time or the last


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Out of interest, how much do the reps usually charge for 5l of Tardis? I see Polished Bliss are doing 5l for £20 (including free delivery).


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Black_Focus_ST said:


> Steve, nice to meet you in the flesh - dodgey dealings in a car park in Paisley..:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Haha....Yes, nice to meet you too......Dodgy? Me guv?..No guv!..i was only meeting a fellow DW'r to give him some solvents!....Doh!!!....:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

kmmfc1 said:


> Out of interest, how much do the reps usually charge for 5l of Tardis? I see Polished Bliss are doing 5l for £20 (including free delivery).


Depends on the rep..They all charge differenntly. I pay about £16.00 for 5 L.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Black_Focus_ST said:


> Steve, nice to meet you in the flesh - dodgey dealings in a car park in Paisley..:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Not his first I am sure....


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

OrangePeel said:


> Not his first I am sure....


Thanks mate!...... Just remember...I know where you live!...Oh dam!...That doesnt work as you know where I live too!.....:lol:


----------

